# IELTS UKVI for Spouse Visa



## Jyvish (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello. I’m kinda new here so please help me out on this. My husband is a Filipino by blood but a British citizen. We’re planning to live in the UK together so we can build our own family. I’m already 35 years old and time is ticking for me. One of the requirements is an IELTS certficate specifically A1 Life Skills. I took an IELTS UKVI General Training last year wherein I got an overall band score of 6.0, CEFR level of B2. Would like to ask if the exam with the said result is still valid or acceptable for a spouse visa? Thank you in advance everyone.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jyvish said:


> Hello. I’m kinda new here so please help me out on this. My husband is a Filipino by blood but a British citizen. We’re planning to live in the UK together so we can build our own family. I’m already 35 years old and time is ticking for me. One of the requirements is an IELTS certficate specifically A1 Life Skills. I took an IELTS UKVI General Training last year wherein I got an overall band score of 6.0, CEFR level of B2. Would like to ask if the exam with the said result is still valid or acceptable for a spouse visa? Thank you in advance everyone.


Howdy and welcome. First thing you need to do is go into your user profile and choose your to and from countries. That way every post you make will show the appropriate country and flags. Otherwise it gets difficult for members to know or keep track of the countries involved.

Once done you should also post in the Britain page for ideas there also. Hopefully members here and on the Britain page will have some ideas for you. At the same time, it pays to get solid "legal" information from the government agencies involved to avoid mistakes etc.



Very Best Of Luck

Asian Spirit - Moderator


----------



## Jyvish (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you for your response Asian Spirit but how to choose my to and from countries? I’m only using a mobile phone and I couldn’t find it. Can you please be kind to teach me how. 

Thank you once again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jyvish said:


> Thank you for your response Asian Spirit but how to choose my to and from countries? I’m only using a mobile phone and I couldn’t find it. Can you please be kind to teach me how.
> 
> Thank you once again.


Above each post there is a green bar. On it click on User CP. On that page on the left side bar click "edit your details." On that page you can select the to and from countries.


----------

